# Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work?



## markflip (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a 08' R32 with bi-xenon headlights. When I start the car they do a "dance" which I am told tests the system for faults. I want to understand what the adaptive system actually does.
It seams that my lights are always a bit to low so I want to adjust them up a bit (I have the procedure and vag-com) but before I make any adjustment I would like to better understand what the lights are adapting too? Is it speed or pitch/yaw/roll from body movement? It's not evident while driving what's going on.
Does anybody have a link to any resources about this system? The VW site does not even mention that they are adaptive, they just call the bi-xenon.
Thanx for any help!
Mark


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the R32 (GTI & GLI) do not have adaptive system like the Passats (where they actively turn).
There are some "sensors" in the suspension, so the motors adapt to the suspension angle and such at startup.


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work? (markflip)*

Yep. They aim vertically to compensate for the car pitching up with a heavier load (i.e. having passengers in the back, or luggage, etc.)
The reason they're there is to make sure the headlights do not inadvertently blind other people. I noticed this problem because I have xenon projectors in my golf, but no auto-leveling system, and whenever I'm carrying a full load of passengers the cutoff is dangerously close, and a lot of times even above the oncoming traffic's eyes. Which is bad.








Normally, if I'm the only one in the car, the cutoff is perfectly fine (below most car's side mirrors).


----------



## markflip (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work? (pmacutay)*

Thanx for the replies.
I knew that mine did not move side to side but just wanted some clarification on why they move up and down. I'm guessing that they adjust quickly during hard turns to also level the lights out as the car body rolls during hard turns?
Mark


----------



## blu4 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work? (pmacutay)*

I also have bi xenons (i thiink) without the auto leveling system, does that mean its dangereeous to drive with a car laod full of people?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work? (blu4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu4* »_I also have bi xenons (i thiink) without the auto leveling system, does that mean its dangereeous to drive with a car laod full of people?

In europe, if you have xenons, auto-leveling & headlight washers are mandatory


----------



## blu4 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Can anyone explain how the adaptive bi-xenon lights work? (GT17V)*

I have washers as standard with the car but no autolevelling.....I assuned autolevelling was for when you go up hills or over brows etc......
I got an adapter kit from kufatec in germany.


----------

